# L'ipod en photo dans tous les sens !



## macinside (4 Novembre 2001)

A voir la : http://macfannet.mycom.co.jp/special/apple_ipod/011102ipod_applej_photo.html  et la : http://macfannet.mycom.co.jp/special/ipod_barashi/011031ipod_barashi.html 

et j'aime bien celle la :


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2001)

moi si j'achetais un iPod, ça me ferait bien chier qu'il vire tous mes fichiers et en plus qu'il ressemble à un boitier pour frimeur clopomane






ce coté là est vraiment très moche!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[04 novembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------

